# Name these parts! (Pics of: Intake, plug, and cut wires)



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

*Identify these parts! (Pics of: Intake, mystery plug, and cut wires)*

Hi gang, I purchased a 2006 Jetta 2.5 a couple of days ago and I'm trying to familiarize myself with the car and identify a few parts. The car has a clean carfax, but I can tell there was some front end damage at one time. Thanks in advance for any guidance!

1. Dashboard temp reads ---. I found a two-wire plug/connector not connected to anything (1J0973702) and floating around near the battery. It appears that the other end is connected to the lower right hand side of the radiator. I believe this may be the OAT sensor, but I'm not sure what I'm missing. I also found two wires cut (brown and yellow) in the same general area. Are these related? 

In this pic, you can see the connector just floating in the engine bay




Here you can see the other end of the wire, connected into the radiator (connector is black housing to the right of the red and green wires)



In this picture, you can see the cut wires.



2. Can anyone identify this intake? The filter says "spectre", but I couldn't find anything online. Is this a homemade job? Also, where would I locate the air intake sensor?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Home made hot air intake = junk.
Spectre makes filters... The cut wires?hmm wish I could help there. The engine cover normally goes into your"intake" pipe. And your maf isn't plugged in...
Surprised the car runs without that plugged in


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Home made hot air intake = junk.
> Spectre makes filters... The cut wires?hmm wish I could help there. The engine cover normally goes into your"intake" pipe. And your maf isn't plugged in...
> Surprised the car runs without that plugged in


My thoughts exactly... Hot Air Intake. The thing is practically sitting on the engine. I unplugged the MAF in order to move around the filter in hopes of finding where that connector plugs into. However, I drove all day yesterday with the MAF unplugged and the car ran fine... 

- Any ideas on the connector? Or where the yellow and brown wires go?

- Can anyone ID the other components of the intake (other than filter)? I know it's a homemade job, but the hose connections look legit. Where is the air intake sensor? Just curious how they rigged it, thanks for any info.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lemme go take a look under the hood. i've tucked a bunch, but hopefully i can find you an answer


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i know my IAT sensor is mounted down below in the front center grille. it's got a little clip it sticks into... maybe the previous owner decided to try that approach.


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

The intake is homemade for sure. I can't help you with the wires. But if you want to replace the intake go with carbonio. I love mine. Gives you actual gains too. :]


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

That intake looks like it's just got the original intake pipe, plus a generic filter. That's why the location is so undesirable.

http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/I/D/1/ag_08jetta_engine.jpg


Peter


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> i know my IAT sensor is mounted down below in the front center grille. it's got a little clip it sticks into... maybe the previous owner decided to try that approach.



Yes, take off the lower center grill, or peek inside, there is the ambient temp sensor. Sometimes these get corroded. Also where the air enters the grill on the oem intake, the fisrt 90 degree turn into the engine cover I beleive is the air intake sensor.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

this pic is from jetta2pointfive's thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...io-Intake-PICS-AND-VIDS&highlight=intake+pics


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

stupakjim said:


> this pic is from jetta2pointfive's thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...io-Intake-PICS-AND-VIDS&highlight=intake+pics


Twin-take? So much fail.


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

gugu1981 said:


> That intake looks like it's just got the original intake pipe, plus a generic filter. That's why the location is so undesirable.
> 
> http://0.tqn.com/d/cars/1/0/I/D/1/ag_08jetta_engine.jpg
> 
> ...


That's the pic I was looking for, thanks Peter!



stupakjim said:


> this pic is from jetta2pointfive's thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...io-Intake-PICS-AND-VIDS&highlight=intake+pics


Thanks stupakjim, starting to make sense now. Any idea where the other end of the AIT sensor goes? I can't seem to locate it. I'm wondering if the previous owner just chopped it and threw it away like his other handy-work or if it's in there somewhere. 

My VW can scanner arrived today and among the many finds, it appears I'm missing my OAT sensor (G17) (Code: 00779). I guess that would explain the dash reading --- for my temperature? Does anyone know if the two wires that I have cut in my engine bay (one yellow and one brown) are for the OAT? 

I am still confused as to my mystery connector. If standing in front of the battery and looking straight down, the other end is connected to the lower right corner of the radiator. Does my mystery connector go to my thermostat? I haven't noticed any cooling issues.

Thanks Tyler and everyone else for guiding this greenhorn in the right direction! :beer:



Here's another angle:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

itskohler said:


> Twin-take? So much fail.


This is not a twin take lol:banghead:
Its just the factory engine cover with the carbonio mounted. Not sure if serious...

Op
No problem man any other questions you might have feel free to ask


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

PS your thermostat its under your intake manifold, no wire going there on that side. Its likely your iat just order a new one and clip it somewhere. Look for carbonio intake diys they'll talk about it. your coolant sensor is inside the upper radiator hose housing at the timing chain cover so its not that.

You'll just need a new sensor want me to try to find one for you? Have a local German wrecking yard


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> This is not a twin take lol:banghead:
> Its just the factory engine cover with the carbonio mounted. Not sure if serious...


I know that, haha. But why leave the STOCK intake on? That's why its a fail.


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> PS your thermostat its under your intake manifold, no wire going there on that side. Its likely your iat just order a new one and clip it somewhere. Look for carbonio intake diys they'll talk about it. your coolant sensor is inside the upper radiator hose housing at the timing chain cover so its not that.
> 
> You'll just need a new sensor want me to try to find one for you? Have a local German wrecking yard


That would be awesome. Please let me know if you have any luck finding one in the yard. Thanks!


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Tyler, I hope I didn't confuse you, but it's the Outside Air Temp (ambient temp) sensor that I know I definitely need. Im heading to the garage in a few on a mission to see if I can locate my Air Intake Sensor. Thanks again and sorry for any confusion.


----------



## TrialnError (Mar 24, 2012)

*Plot thickens...*

Found another mystery plug/connector. This one was found floating around behind the front right grill. Is THIS my outside air temp sensor connector? What does this clip in to? 



Found dangling behind the lower right grill.


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

TrialnError said:


> Found another mystery plug/connector. This one was found floating around behind the front right grill. Is THIS my outside air temp sensor connector? What does this clip in to?
> 
> 
> 
> yes that is your outside air temp sensor it clips to the driver side air guide on the radiator support. its a piece of plastic/rubber that runs vertically on the radiator support and there should be a piece made onto it with a hole in it where that sensor clips in


----------

